# Tartan- Love it or Hate it?



## magneticheart (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you like tartan? Apparantly it's coming back for Autumn/Winter.

I think in small doses (eg one piece of tartan in an entire outfit) can look nice but I think when people over-do it then it doesn't look good.

I have a little tartan skirt from about 2 years ago that I used to wear with opaque black tights and I'm debating over whether to bring it out of retirement haha!


----------



## Anthea (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm with you on this Katie, Tartan only in small doses. It can look cute on a shortish skirt but some of the tartan outfits are too much IMO.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 20, 2008)

I love tartans ! But only as skirts though, and i would never mix the patterns,



. I like the second dress


----------



## Lucy (Sep 20, 2008)

i love tartan! i think tartan shirts are fab.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm part scottish so I'm down with tartan. I like that trench. I have a tartan skirt (several actually) but you do have to be careful not to end up looking way too 90s (remember tartan mini skirts in the 90s?) or like a halloween trashy school girl, lol


----------



## magosienne (Sep 20, 2008)

LOL !! That is so true.

Actually, once my extra kilos are lost i plan on wearing a tartan skirt (red!!) with a black corset, a black jacket, black tights and black boots


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 20, 2008)

Sounds nice Magosienne! I think Tartan with black looks really good.

Maybe my tartan skirt will be making a reappearance after all





And I remember tartan in the 90's Rosie! Oh god, I remember the girl who used to live on the same road as me going to do her paper round in a bright red tartan skirt, white tights, really awful 90's trainers and a big puffa jacket that looked like Kenny off South Park and her luminous yellow bag to carry the newspapers. Ouch, my eyes! I'd blocked that memory out of my mind


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 20, 2008)

lol! I've never actually heard plaid referred to as tartan before!

It's definitely really in right now, though. A lot of celebrities are wearing it, and it's available in the majority of trendier stores. I liked it when grunge was in in the 90's, and I like it now. But I have a little bit of a tomboy streak in me. lol!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 20, 2008)

Omg! No! I think it's hideous.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol! I've never actually heard plaid referred to as tartan before! Are plaid and tartan the same thing? I didn't know that lol! I thought plaid was like a kind of thick wooly texture ha!


----------



## Karren (Sep 20, 2008)

I love it too!!! Really pretty!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are plaid and tartan the same thing? I didn't know that lol! I thought plaid was like a kind of thick wooly texture ha!

lol! That's flannel. Plaid is the pattern.


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm getting flashbacks to the 90s!

I think plaid/tartan is a regional thing. It's called tartan over here.

Wiki actually says plaid is a type of blanket and tartan is the pattern.


----------



## Darla (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol! I've never actually heard plaid referred to as tartan before!
It's definitely really in right now, though. A lot of celebrities are wearing it, and it's available in the majority of trendier stores. I liked it when grunge was in in the 90's, and I like it now. But I have a little bit of a tomboy streak in me. lol!

i always thought of tartan as a subset of plaid. Don't like either on clothes or on couches.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 20, 2008)

That tartan jacket is super cute! I don't mind it, normally. I just don't wear it.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 20, 2008)

I love the blazer...do you know from what collection its from?


----------



## ulien (Sep 20, 2008)

Plaid is nice... But it`s just not my style


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the blazer...do you know from what collection its from? Sorry, I don't. I just found all the pictures on photobucket.I have a feeling it might be Vivienne Westwood though.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 21, 2008)

As long as too much isn't used, it can look good. One piece of tartan can look quite smart and classy, too much, woah overload!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 21, 2008)

i love it in tops, but i dont typicaly wear it cause i feel like it is the kinda thing i would buy but than never wear


----------



## Domitilla (Sep 21, 2008)

I love tartan, but only on skirtsbagsjacket. And only one piece in the outfit, and absolutely not mixed with other pattern or diff kind of tartan. Love pleated red tartan mini skirts.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the 3rd and last photo.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 22, 2008)

It just depends...some nice and some very awful just like with other patterns. I love the coat in the 3rd picture though. I love long coats.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As long as too much isn't used, it can look good. One piece of tartan can look quite smart and classy, too much, woah overload! Yep!


----------



## Ashley (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't really like it for skirts, but I love tartan jackets and coats!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 22, 2008)

the skirts are ok..i would pair it with a fitted white tee or a black shirt/sweater..but i'm not feelin it in tops. reminds me of school girls or somethin..lol


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 22, 2008)

Meh, they're not really my style.


----------



## Panda816 (Sep 22, 2008)

I love that black and white coat! I really want one that style for winter.

I used to have a jumper style dress in the 90's!!! oh gawsh. Back then I also had a red/black mini and I loved it with black top and opague tights and chunky heels.


----------



## kyuubified (Sep 23, 2008)

Agreed; I think tartan/plaid is cute, but not when it overwhelms you.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to be plaid-o-phobic. As has been pointed out by others, in small doses its great. I have a black and red tartan skirt that's great, but some of those dresses were just too plaid.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm getting flashbacks to the 90s!
I think plaid/tartan is a regional thing. It's called tartan over here.

Wiki actually says plaid is a type of blanket and tartan is the pattern.

It's tartan here too.A lot of people say plaid- especially when talking about flannel, but it's still tartan.

You really hear it called tartan around Irish/Scottish families or neighborhoods; they have their family tartan's flying all over, lol!


----------



## meme1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I love tartan .


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 14, 2008)

I wanted to find a pic of Posh in a high waisted tartan skirt, but I could not see it anywhere. She looked really classy in it.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 14, 2008)

I loove tartan! i especially love the last three outfits, i would definitely wear them.

Is it this picture of Victoria Rosie? [the middle one?]


----------



## Roxie (Oct 15, 2008)

I like it and I can just see it my mum's wardrobe! lol, we are quite proud of our scottish ancestry.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

I saw that chick from Sex and the City wearing it. Ummm... What's her face, I keep thinking Jessica Simpson, but I know that's not it!!!

I like the black and white coat one only cuz I have one similar, but not so much the others...


----------



## Lozi (Oct 16, 2008)

Yea what is up with putting tartans in full dresses/ruffle shirts? = too much ... confusing to my eyes...

And as shirts, don't they remind you of farmers...? ^^;


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks Nuri! yes those were the type of skirt I was thinking of. i think she wears a green one sometimes too, I couldn't find pictures of anything similar at ALL though! I really do love high waisted skirts


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Oct 19, 2008)

I like tartan, only in winter though



i have a tartan short skirt.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh I think some of them are nice...think the pattered leggings are a bit too much...like it better with solid color hose...I would wear some of them..


----------



## Nightvamp (Oct 25, 2008)

nay


----------

